# Eureka mignon mk ii



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

How do people rate this machine? Have got a vario but to be honest have had enough of it after just 1 year. Has had a few repairs, LCD went and the belt/cog had gone. All fixed now but this has cost me labour bill (only small though) I know I have prob had some bad luck on it..... Would go for a mazzer, the height being the only prob.

Does the Eureka have any probs with clumping? Or are the grains looking good!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had 3. They can clump a little but it tends to be the bean type you use. Clumping is not really a problem as it just makes you stir a little to distribute.

They are well made and perform well for a small burr machine


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Had mine for over 2 years now and its brilliant. still producing same grinds as day one. Very easy to get to burrs to clean without touching grind adjustment like others. With the clump factor i use a cup in the portafilter and stir while auto grinding, a little tap on the side and tamp.


----------



## SimonM (Mar 23, 2013)

Only had mine a couple of weeks so I'm not able to pass on large amounts of experience.

Just to say I find it a little clumpy at present, but that's probably due to the fact it's new and still "bedding in". As previously stated, a quick stir sorts that out anyway!

I will say that it is both compact AND quiet. Sits nicely on the kitchen top without taking over.

Personally, I'm happy with mine, but please bear in mind, I am talking in isolation as my previous grinder was a Porlex.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

glevum said:


> Had mine for over 2 years now and its brilliant. still producing same grinds as day one. Very easy to get to burrs to clean without touching grind adjustment like others. With the clump factor i use a cup in the portafilter and stir while auto grinding, a little tap on the side and tamp.


That was going to be my next question. Calibration isn't the easiest thing to do on the vario. Did not really want to be doing any stirring. Maybe a tap will level it out

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

A good stir is important with any grinder. Especially if using a bottomless porta filter


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

glevum said:


> A good stir is important with any grinder. Especially if using a bottomless porta filter


I shouldn't need to be stirring though. Never really seen it in barista Comps or even in independents.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> A good stir is important with any grinder. Especially if using a bottomless porta filter


Depends who you ask..some people prefer not to touch the grinds at all.

I think if the grinder can do a decent job at distribution, this is not essential (but I may be in the minority here..)


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I just want a reliable and decent grinder that will last

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

glevum said:


> A good stir is important with any grinder. Especially if using a bottomless porta filter


Why is it important?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Because stirring distributes the ground particles. No grinder can grind particles to an equal size, so by stirring you are not breaking up clumps, you are distributing the grind evenly to help avoid channeling. The reason you do not see WBC doing it is because they are using dosers which perform this function as part of the service


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

dfk41 said:


> Because stirring distributes the ground particles. No grinder can grind particles to an equal size, so by stirring you are not breaking up clumps, you are distributing the grind evenly to help avoid channeling. The reason you do not see WBC doing it is because they are using dosers which perform this function as part of the service


See my previous question







the k10 wbc has a doser.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

yes, I know that, and I said the reason you do not see WBC entrants stirring is because they use doser models, not doserless.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When a doser model puts coffee into the pf, they flip the lever everal times, having previously spent time to set their grinder up, so that they know exactly how much is going into the shot. The distribution is done whilst flipping the lever allowing them to settle and tamp


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't understand why the op doesn't get a commercial machine with a micro hopper, the little grinders are in general prone to clumping, but an sj or a Brasilia rr55 or a k10 won't have any clumping at all..just a thought


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

inaboxmedia said:


> I just want a reliable and decent grinder that will last
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Ok, so here are my thoughts on doserless grinders..

With the Vario - you will get a great tidy "non-clumpy" distribution, a good grind, retention free..

Unfortunately it is let down by over complex adjustment controls, and pretty average build quality (although if you look after it, it should last a good few years)

I believe the quality of Vario grind is probably good enough for the home (although this is purely subjective of course).

The Mignon is built much stronger, simpler adjustment (the grind is possibly even better than the Vario), but imho it won't offer you the same distribution/clump free as a Vario. It will however survive long after a Vario gives up..

The Mini-e is also bullet proof, but is £500+, and the quality of grind/distribution is probably not going to be better (its a nice looking bit of kit though).

I can't think of any other better home doserless grinders really, so its really comes down to a compromise with one of these 3..

None of the above are perfect!

Alternatively you may want to look at doser grinder, like an SJ etc. (but that's probably a different discussion).

Hope that helps


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I have always found leaving a slightest clump gets me a spitzer on a bottomless. a few seconds stir while grinding gets no channeling, a great pour and a good puck, on the mignon and the rocky anyway ( perhaps all grinders in this price range)

DO any wbc use bottomless? and they probably use 2k grinders!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

There again, depends how you grind. i only get clumps as i like to grind very fine and tamp lighter.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion. I've just had problem after problem with the vario. When it comes to calibration it's not easy. Always seem to get it wrong. Then ends up going back to get sorted. Maybe I'm best of sticking with the vario now it's fixed.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

BTW, i am still on the original burrs and this gets used a lot more than my old rocky which i had to change the burrs every 9 12 months. The mignon is built like a tank.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Another confirmed recomendation from me for the Eureka Mignion II. I got one a few months back and I am chuffed with it. Very consistent and pretty quiet. Not sure what all the fuss is about the clumps, but that's just me...







One thing that is great is that it has a very short exit path after the grind, so it suits grinding to demand for home use very well. You don't get previous grinds in the next shot, or it least such small amounts, its not worth worrying about. I got mine from Bella Barista - Super service.

It looks lovely too which is always a bonus with the wife!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

inaboxmedia said:


> Thanks for your opinion. I've just had problem after problem with the vario. When it comes to calibration it's not easy. Always seem to get it wrong. Then ends up going back to get sorted. Maybe I'm best of sticking with the vario now it's fixed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Yep, they're not perfect, but if you don't make large adjustments (like switching between filter/espresso) they work pretty great.

They ironed out a lot of the early problems anyway..

I'd like to see a new one with all metal construction, stepless collar adjustment, and sold as a dedicated espresso grinder.

They don't really work as switchable filter/espresso grinders (which unfortunately is how they are advertised..)


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

The Mignon is a great grinder at what is does and is designed for i.e. small good quality home grinder. I would praise it to the hilt for being great for that purpose. It is doserless so distribution like all may need working, clumpiness settles down and not a major issue. If you have the space then a commercial grinder will improve quality and doser aid distribution. I have gone through a few domestic grinders and don't think there is any better than the Mignon.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Come over to mine and see the Royal in action.

A major is a smaller footprint but same burr size


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Come over to mine and see the Royal in action.
> 
> A major is a smaller footprint but same burr size


Both of those might be a tad too big !


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I said a mini was too big once upon a time , ha ha


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha ha so did I! Gary if only we could convert more over to the benefits of the beasts, perhaps the grind off might do it


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

They are massive Gary  I may sell mine on ebay and get a mini which will leave some room under the unit

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry to go slightly off-topic, but where/who did you get your Vario repaired with inaboxmedia?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I went direct to there UK services.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a Eureka mignon mk ii and am very happy with it. I am a firm believer in KISS and the mignon meets that requirement. The less there is to go wrong, the better. I want to grind beans for espresso, iy does that well. Not sure how it would grind for other brew methods so will not comment.

Yes, there is slight clumping but everything breaks up with the tamp anyway.

It is robust, grinds well, is quiet, small and easy to adjust. I have never found a need for the timer function though.

Down side... It's expensive but then the production volumes must be relatively small so there is no way around it.

Give me simplicity and reliability over 'bells and whistles' any day....

Would I buy it again.... yes.


----------



## ringerstinger (Mar 31, 2015)

Another vote here for the Mignon. After pretty exhaustive research and pondering a I picked one up last week. This is my first 'proper' grinder and I have to say I am very impressed. The stepless grind adjustment has made dialling it in a dream. Built like a tank and looks great too.

My decision came down to Vario or Mignon and after reading this thread (and many others) I went for the simpler option. I'm only using it for espresso so all the other functions on the Vario would have been redundant.

A week in and whilst there is a little clumping as others have said, a little stir and it's perfect.

Thanks for for all the advice!!


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

CoffeeChris said:


> I shouldn't need to be stirring though. Never really seen it in barista Comps or even in independents.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


ive just got one and really happy very sensitive on the dial in you don't need much adjustment and to me looks smarter than any of the other grinders out there. As for shouldn't have to stir this grinder is 279.99 barista comps and independents are spending a few quid more for the privilege


----------



## Bottier (Apr 10, 2015)

Thought I'd register and give thanks to the contributors to the wealth of discussion - leading to my first grinder purchase. One of these arrived from Bella Barista yesterday, now I need to make mind up on a machine..


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

CoffeeChris said:


> I just want a reliable and decent grinder that will last
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


In the price range that's the Mignon in 11 words. Although I have just realised that I'm replying to an older posting.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I bought the mignon about a year ago and I can see why they're popular. Mine came the the taller bean hopper and still looks mint.

Yes it clumps, but I use a small kids art brush as it falls into the basket to distribute, works a treat.


----------

